# 2006 Gaggia



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

I just picked up a Gaggia Classic originally purchased in 2006. I have a Gaggia colour running just now, so can take my time to modify and clean it properly. As the baskets in this are unpressurised, is the pressure modification still recommended for a machine of this age?

Secondly, it came with a rubber disc which seems to fit inside the portafilter . Was this the original insert for backflushing, or am I a total tit and it's for tamping or something? Looking for pearls of wisdom before I send for a Rancillo wand and any other bits and pieces I'll need.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

06 should be pre-philips. But worth either borrowing a portafilter pressure gauge from a member or making one yourself to test and if necessary adjust the brew pressure.

Disk is for backflushing. Put it in the portafilter, then put the basket in and put your backflushing powder in the basket, lock in and backflush as normal.


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for that. Yes, it's pre-Phillips. So no need to buy a blind basket - I can just put this in the bottom and put the powder in a normal basket?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I was trying to find a actual guide and it appears I used it slightly incorrectly.

The idea I believe is that you place it in the bottom of the basket (nubbin up) to block the holes, then backflushing powder on top.

Picture here


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I usually put it in the portafilter nubbin down as I find it creates a better seal. Nubbin up in the basket is OK if your basket is a bit tapered but sometimes it leaks a wee bit.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Probably old news

But if you are after a Rancilio wand v1/2 I bought one a week or two ago from ébay for £10, I got mine from here, when I looked most were double that.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-V1-V2-Steam-Wand-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/271383061059

Dead easy to fit, mines a 2004 gagg

w


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> I usually put it in the portafilter nubbin down as I find it creates a better seal. Nubbin up in the basket is OK if your basket is a bit tapered but sometimes it leaks a wee bit.


Do you take the basket out to use it like this? This is a bit of a revelation.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Do you take the basket out to use it like this? This is a bit of a revelation.


I had always taken out the basket, put the nubbin down in the base of the PF and then put the basket back in, creates a great seal if the basket presses on the disk. I assumed this was the way they were supposed to be used


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Do you take the basket out to use it like this? This is a bit of a revelation.


Yep basket out and disk in, nipple-end doon!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I go basket in, nip up - works 3/5 times, maybe this explains the failure rate....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I go basket in, nip up - works 3/5 times, maybe this explains the failure rate....


Nip up?! Never....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Makes it easier to remove. That's got to be why it's there...


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you usually pull hard on the nip or a gentle twist?... To remove it... Obviously.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Do you usually pull hard on the nip or a gentle twist?... To remove it... Obviously.


Remove the nip?







you sadist!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Why is there no nipple clamp emoticon?


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

wilse said:


> Probably old news
> 
> But if you are after a Rancilio wand v1/2 I bought one a week or two ago from ébay for £10, I got mine from here, when I looked most were double that.
> 
> ...


I think that the ones which are double that have a gaggia style nut already fitted. £10 for no faffing about and a nut, in other words. As SWMBO is thoughtfully buying one for valentines day.....


----------



## kadeshuk (Nov 22, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I had always taken out the basket, put the nubbin down in the base of the PF and then put the basket back in, creates a great seal if the basket presses on the disk. I assumed this was the way they were supposed to be used


My portafilter is the old one with two cast holes. Although I do suppose I have the single orifice variety with the Color (drat this American spelling) that I could use.....


----------

